# St Simons surf and pier fishing



## tractorboy

I am finally heading to St Simons. We usually fish from Hilton Head or go deep in the keys. I am hoping someone here might like to offer some tips for good places to surf and or pier fish on St. Simons island. I am new to both in general normally being a fresh water guy, but I love what little I have gotten to do on Hilton head. Thanks for any tips and advise you can offer


----------



## Railroader

TB, as you go onto the SSI causeway, take careful note of the small exits before every bridge you cross. Fishing spots at EACH one. Also on Jekyll, before and after the ICW bridge. 

There's the Village Pier at SSI and the Jekyll Pier also. For the Surf, there's each end of Jekyll, and East Beach at SSI.

LOTS of land based fishin' on the Golden Isles..


----------



## bigphil

Look back at some older threads from the past two months or do a search. I posted some good info in there.

Surf: East beach at low tide. Go out on the sand bar. At higher tides you can fish down by the St Simons Grand and King and Prince or go down to Gould inlet.


----------



## tractorboy

we are staying in the beach club... whatever that means. new to St Simons, but I hope that it will be productive.


----------



## tractorboy

*we are here*

finally made it to St Simons... going to try and find a spot or two to fish tomorrow... any last minute tips would be great!


----------



## insttech1

When you to east beach, head out toward the sandbar during low tide or incoming tide, and cast as far as you can into the highest surf that's coming in. You might need 4 to 6oz to keep your bait in the water, but the harder the surf, the bigger the hits...at least that's what I experienced there last month.

If you cast into the gentle stuff, little blacktips will nibble on your bait.

I would pass on Gould's inlet, unless you're going after flounder. I had NO luck there at all.

North and south ends of Jekyll are really good for sharks.

Do NOT fish the inland side of Jekyll Island--it pretty much sucks...at least at night.

I heard somewhere that the sea trout are coming in near the pier on SSI...and you have to wait 'til 2 or 3 am (depending on tide) to get all the tourists off the pier, and things will quiet down, then they seem to come up by the ligths at the end of the pier. You'd need a small jig or freshwater type lure used for about 3 to 5lb bass...

I mostly used squid, but fresh-cut, bloody chunks of mullet worked the best...but I only bought some the last day I fished there.

Pick the brains of the people who own the bait shop near the pier...they're pretty friendly.

The outer coast of Jekyll was pretty good to surf fish in as well...just gotta watch the swimmers, as the current there will take them 100 yards down the shoreline for every 50 yards they swim out...so therefore, if anyone is within 100 yards of ya, I would pull my lines in (just out of courtesy...if they're being pulled your way).

Good luck!!!
Marc


----------



## insttech1

If you go to the SSI pier, go to the end, and go all the way to the left, there is an underwater cable, and it will hang you up and break you off. If you cast straight out seaward, pull it back in before the current takes your bait "parallel" to the end of the pier (depending on tide, of course).

Those quick-change black sinker slides at the bait shop there are just about a God-send...I'd buy two packs of 'em...I shoulda brought more just to bring home with me...and they are durable as all getout...

If you have braided line, use it. 

Shrimp are good for bait, but don't let it sit long, as any little unseen nibble will strip you, and you'll not even know...squid is a ton more durable.

Cut any mullet that you buy into about 1" square chunks...unless you're going after immense shark, there's not too much need of huge baits.

I had no luck with pomps or cobia, but I lost a hit off the SSI shoreline at east beach (in that big crashing surf) that darn near slices my hand and ripped the rod from both arms as I was hand-feeling the tension on my line (to see if little ones were nibbling...) About scared the crap out of me...

And sea turtles WILL eat squid! My son brought in a 16" round turtle, which I promptly had to lay on top of to get her to hold still, and gently coax her to get the hook out, which she promptly spit out. I would've just cut the line, but it was a leader...didn't want her draggin' it around. They are STRONG little buggers, as she left some marks on me from her flippers, and that whole episode lasted about 20 seconds....


----------



## tractorboy

so far today, all I got was a little toad fish off the right end pier on SSI. Guy about 100 feet from me was surf fishing while I was this morning and caught a ray or skate of some sort that went abot 18 to 24 inches across.


----------



## tractorboy

*Doh!*

well, other than the toad fish and watching folks catch several rays at the 95 bridge (the old one that only goes ahlfway across, didn't have any real action. Had a great time and thoroughly enjoyed the island, but no luck. Did hear the folks at the other end of the pier caught some sort of shark last night before the rain that went 7 feet.... good luck everyone else. Till next time


----------

